# ما هى التكلفه المطلوبة + حسبة مواد البناء



## ZaielhawA (9 يناير 2013)

*مساء الخير 
**انا امتلك قطعة ارض 120 متر صافى **

اريد بنائها .. ولكنى لا اعرف ما هى الحسبة المظبوطه لها 
اتمنى ان اجد سعة فى صدركم لسماعى .. فانا لا امتلك خبره البناء والتخطيط 
وعلمت ان موقعكم من اكبر المواقع المتخصصه فى العالم العربى .. فأتمنى ان تفيدونى 

**لن اطيل عليكم كثيرا .. ولكنى اريد ان اوضح التفاصيل ..**

اولا اريد ان اعرف ما هى كمية الحديد والاسمنت والرمل والظلط .. المطلوبين للقواعد " اسفل البناء وللخرسانه وللأعمده " 
مع العلم ان المنزل لن يزيد عن 3 طوابق او 4 طوابق 

**للعلم .. الدور الأول وهو البدروم والمحلات سيكون على نصفين.. النصف الأول على ارتفاع 6 متر .. والنصف الداخلى سيكون مقسم الى نصفين 
بإرتفاع 3 متر .. ولذالك ستكون هناك خرسانه اخرى بنصف مساحة المنزل
وللعلم ايضا ان عدد الغرف بالشقه 7 غرف = حمام + مطبخ + صاله + 3 غرف نوم + غرفة مكتب **


سأقوم ببناء الدور الاول بإرتفاع 6 متر على مساحه 120 متر ..
فما هى انواع الاعمده من حيث السماكه ؟ وما تكلفتها من المواد ؟

**سأقوم بعمل 3 خرسانات بالبدايه .. الخرسانه الأول فوق ارتفاع 6 متر على مساحه 120 متر وهى للدور الأول 

اما الخرسانه الثانيه فستكون على نصف المساحه " البدروم " بمساحة 60 متر وهى فى منتصف الدور الاول 

اما الخرسانه الثالثه فستكون على ارتفاع 3 متر بمساحة 120 متر ..
**
وسأقوم بعمل 15 عمود بكل دور .. بمعنى ان مجموع الاعمده المتواجده بالمنزل بـ 3 ادوار = 45 عمود 

أريد ان اعرف ما هى الكمية المطلوبة للخرسانه بحسبة بسيطه واتمنى التوضيح فانا لست مهندسا وليست لى علاقه بالهندسه 

واتمنى ان تفيدونى بأكثر من حسبة .. بمعنى ان هناك اعمده 60 سم × 40سم وهناك اعمده بمقاسات اكبر او اقل
وكذلك توجد خرسانات بارتفاع 30 او 20 او 40 او 15 سم .. او اكثر او اقل 

أريد ان يكون الترتيب على 3 انواع .. **بمعنى** 

ان كانت اكبر العمدان سماكه 100×80 .. واقل الاعمده 50×35 .. اذا فما بينهم هو 75×50 
**فاريد حسبة لكل منها **

وكذلك الخرسانه .. ان كانت اعلى ارتفاع لسمك الخرسانه 40 واقل ارتفاع 10 وما بينهما 25 
**فاريد ان اعرف حسبة لكل منها **

وكذلك ما هى الحسبة الصحيحه للأجود 
لا اريد حسبة الاسعار .. ولكنى اريد حسبة الكميات المطلوبة من مواد البناء 
**كل ما اريده هى حسبة الخرسانات والاعمده والقواعد فقط لا اريد حسبة الطوب او الكهرباء او خلافه لاننى سأكتفى الان بالخرسانات **
___________________________________

**كحسبة توضيحيه .. ولا اقول ان هذه الحسبة صحيحه .. هى مجرد حسبه خياليه اضعها كمثال **كمثال للخرسانه **

ان كان المتر المكعب من الخرسانه يحتاج 7 اكياس اسمنت .. وارتفاع الخرسانة 30 سم .. 
اذا فالمطلوب من الاسمنت = 7×120= 840 ÷ 3.3 = 215 كيس = 11 طن اسمنت 
طن الاسمنت = 600 اذا 11 طن × 600 = 6600 جنيه 

**وإن كان المتر المربع المكعب للخرسانه يحتاج 80 كجرم حديد اذا 120×80= 9600 ÷ 3.3 وهى ارتفاع الخرسانه 30سم = 3 طن حديد**
وان كانت المساحه تحتاج الى 3 طن حديد اذا 3 طن حديد × 4500 سعر الطن = 13.500 جنيه 

**وكما علمت ان العمود الخرسانى يتراوح تكلفته بين 100 الى 200 جنيه على حسب السمك والجوده **
اذا 45 عمود × حد متوسط 150 جنيه = 6750 جنيه 
الخ الخ الخ الخ **

اتمنى ان تفيدونى بقدر المستطاع ..

تحياتى 

*​


----------



## m arfa (9 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احسن حاجه تشوف تكلفه مبنى جديد قريب وتشوف تكلفته كام

اولا الاساسات محدش يقدر يديك نتايج دقيقه علشان الارض (قويه ولا ضعيفه )
شوف الناس حواليك بانيين كام دور لو اربعه ادار عاملين قواعد منفصله (عادى يعنى) 
شوف القاعد بتاعتهم تقدر تكعب الخرسانه طول * عرض ارتفاع (ممكن اقولك تقريبا = 17 طن اسمنت +7 م رمل +14 م زلط او سن)وشوف الاسعار عندك كام واجمع مصنعيه المقاول *17
الاعمده حلوه جدا (30*45)سم يعنى كل دور حوالى تلت تكلفه الاساسات مع العلم ان مصنعيه العمود بتبقى زى مصنعيه المتر 
السقف بقى يا معلم زى اللى حواليك بالظبط (برضه ممكن نقول 12 سم بلاطه وكمر 15*60) تكلفه الاساسات مره وربع

بس زى ما قلت لك احسن حاجه تشف مبنى جديد عندك وتسأل على التكاليف


----------



## سنمار مصراته (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ،،، سيد زى الهوى
لايمكن حسبة الكميات بهذه الطريقة .
لأنه يجب أولا تصميم الخريطة وتوزيع الأعمدة لمعرفة العدد مع القواعد .
كما يجب معرفة السقف هوردي أو بلاطة عادية .
كذلك إذا كان هناك ديكورات أم لا .
ومعرفة أنواع الشبابيك فإذا كانت حصيرة فإن كمية الخرسانة ستكون أكثر من الشباك العادي .
كما أن أبواب المحلات ما نوعها ليتم حسبة كميات الخرسانة لها .
وهناك تفاصيل أخرى يجدها المهندس عند دراسة الخريطة .
وهذه الدراسة التفريبية يمكن لأي مهندس أن يقوم بها لأنها تدرس في المعاهد الكليات على السواء .
تقبل مروري ،،، ولك تحياتي


----------

